# Help with lighting



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

I currently have a 48" coralife compact fluorescent fixture with 2x 65watt 6700k light bulbs. I wanted to know if I can put other bulbs in this fixture. I was looking for a blue light like the solar fluorescent light that is on my 33gallon.


----------

